# Homemade Tools >  Shop Bead Breaker

## wadeamca

Here are photos of the bead breaker I McGyverd over the last couple of days from parts/scrap laying around the shop. I took Phil Gaukrogers idea of using a part of a trailer hitch and jack, but instead of a screw jack, I used one of my old hydraulic jacks. 

Since I wanted to use this in my small shop and not take up much (if any) room, I needed a way of semi-attaching it to my wall. Looking around (and remembering Phils idea of using his receiver hitch), I remembered I an old receiver from my truck that was laying against the wall back in the corner. (This receiver was on my truck, but one day a lady in a Jeep tagged the ball and bent the receiver-to- frame mounts. The 2 square hole and the rest of the receiver was still in perfect condition so I cut off the frame mountings and saved the rest).

I stood the receiver on the left end (where the frame mounting brackets had been) and did some measuring. I cut off the right end so I basically had the 2 square hitch hole and the left end. I then slid some 2 round pipe into the hitch hole and welded that into place and then welded two pieces of 3/8 (or so) angle iron onto each side of the pipe. I had some 1 square tubing so I cut about an inch-long piece, capped one end and welded this piece to the underside of the pipe to accept the screw end of my hydraulic jack. I also needed some way of keeping this bead breaker from rising when I tried to break down a tire so I took about a 4 section of the piece I had previously removed from the receiver and welded it to the bottom of the left end. I lag-bolted a 2 piece of 4x4 fence post into the wall frame about 3 ½ inches above the floor. And then brush-painted everything with gloss black Rustoleum.

Now I slid the breaker into position, put the tire in place, put screw from the hydraulic jack into its receptacle and started pumping. As you can see, it worked on a 15 Lincoln Continental rim thats from my 1936 Hudson Terraplane. And when finished, I can lay it in a corner or hang it from the shop wall. I like it and it's so much faster and easier than a crow-bar and 4-lb sledge hammer.

The photos give a much better visual description than my words.

----------

augercreek (Oct 16, 2014),

kbalch (Aug 28, 2014),

Tule (Nov 12, 2018)

----------


## Altair

Great job wadeamca. I like the non-obtrusive design.

----------


## kbalch

Thanks wadeamca! I've added your Wall-Mounted Bead Breaker to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: wadeamca's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Wall-Mounted Bead Breaker  by wadeamca 

tags:
bead breaker, jack, welding

----------


## DIYer

An unusual design, using the jack itself to press down on the bead. I like it!

----------


## nonhog

Just scrapped a couple old hitches. Now to find another.  :Smile: 
Well done!

----------


## wadeamca

Thanks for the words of encouragement. But I can't take all the credit for this idea - I took the jack and trailer hitch idea from Phil Gaukroger at Tech: Cheap bead breaker easy to use.. Since I needed to use it in my shop, I just used an old trailer hitch rather than the back of my truck the way Phil did.

----------


## wadeamca

Had to make a minor modification --- when I was trying to break down a tire, this kept pulling away from the wall. I drilled a 3/8 hole in the 4x4 support, inserted a carriage bolt through a short chain wrapped around the bead breaker and reattached it to the other end of the carriage bolt. No more problems.

----------


## DIYer

That'd make a pretty strong reinforcement, wadeamca. Much better than a plate at the back which is what I would have probably considered.

----------

